
VR/AR/MR Predictions for the Future of Communications - bretthellman
https://medium.com/@bretthellman/vr-ar-mr-predictions-for-the-future-of-communications-6ad4c055551c
======
bretthellman
Let me know if I’m missing a product category or if you know of any companies
that should be listed. I’ll update the list!

